# 33g long, fish suggestions?



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Im looking for something for my 33g long tank. Heavily planted w/ rocks. I've got some fish in it now, but most will be removed fairly soon to allow for something new. I will most likely have a German Blue Ram in it still, also, 4 plecos, and some Amano shrimp.

I'm looking for something other than the usual neons, cardinals, guppies, and so on. Something different, nothing too common. Any ideas? The tank is an open top, so no jumpers would work out too well.

Specs
33g long, lots of light/ferts/co2.
rena xp1
ph 6.8
temp 77F


Thanks, Tyson.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I got myself a 33 long some time ago, and the original plan was to make it a cory madness tank. Say 33 cories in there! That would be fun. I thought it would work well in a 33 long because it's so shallow. For now I'm using it as a grow-out tank for some krib fry that I have, but I might go back to that original plan later. 

So there you go, my vote goes for a colony of happy cories! 

Let us know what you end up deciding.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I've actually got some pygmy cories in it right now, forgot to mention that. I'm happy with those little guys, and don't want anymore cories right now 

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

How bout a small midget puffer


And Cory cats are sweet. I have 11 of them


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Archer fish!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Archer fish jump


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

A school of rasboras or danios. I have plans for a 33 gallon tank that will have shoaling schools of fish.

Check with patrick (mykiss) as he has deals for shoaling fish.


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainbow shark? A guy on craigslist is giving one away for free!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya, the archer's won't work for me. Don't think the Rainbow shark will either.

Jobber, I was actually looking at the Galaxy Rasboras (Celestial Pearl Danios). Quite a nice looking fish. Would be nice to have 30+ of those


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congo Tetras! =) Grow them when they're tiny, you'd be pretty happy once they get back and pretty!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah. I have a few of those galaxy's. They don't shoal but rather seem to pair up and have territories. I find the rasbora hengali/espei shoal nicely. It'll get $$$$ for 30 galaxies. I think canadianaquatics is getting some more pygmys in the future. They shoal nicely also!

Good luck with the fish hunt!

Loaches are good also, but they seem to "freak" out too much in tanks.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

halonine said:


> Ya, the archer's won't work for me. Don't think the Rainbow shark will either.
> 
> Jobber, I was actually looking at the Galaxy Rasboras (Celestial Pearl Danios). Quite a nice looking fish. Would be nice to have 30+ of those


when i read the first post the first thing i was going to say were those 

otherwise rummy nose! i know you said no tetra's but i just love rummy nose


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Galaxy rasboras have great personalities. Seek the female seek the female and ward off the other males.

Rummynose are awesome. Should check on youtube on the type of fish.

There are asian rummynose rasboras and rummynose tetras.

Wish I have a 33gallon to stock up on!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

another need tight schooling fish are Rasbora espei

*edit* i just realized they were mentioned, lol


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

how about some:

loreto tetra










bleeding heart










or a small papa pleco  I got some nice small one at 3" with amazing lyre tails.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

the papa plec is pretty sweet looking


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks for the responses/idea. Ya, that papa is quite nice, but I don't want another pleco in the tank. I have 4 right now. I actually don't mind the bleeding hearts. Don't know much of the Loreto's, have to do some research. The Rasbora espei is nice, but they seem quite popular/common. I would still like something different. 

We'll see what happens haha, I will keep you all updated on what I end up with


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

killifish?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Aren't killifish good jumpers?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

<3 plecos, get some l 144 from pat


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

hmmm tru... but you can try window screen


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Jewel Cichilds,or maybe some Blue German somthin... ( the one that every one have die on them )


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Boraras brigittae is one of my favourites.

April's Aquarium and My Fishy Friends have both sourced really red versions of this gem for me. I keep mine in with Blue pearl Shrimp in a heavily planted tank and their colouring really pops.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Stuart, i've never ever seen those before. Do they school nicely? Very nice looking fish 

Other than that, im getting closer and closer to deciding on some Rummy noses


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

rummy noses are really pretty!!!


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya, they are. I'm not sure why i've never considered them... I was going to do Cardinals, but I ended up getting 20 of them from jkam recently and they wound up in my 24g heh.

So ya, I don't want 2 cardinal tanks, as nice as they are


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

if you want something different, check out the loreto tetra. Not your usual tetra. body has black line, and a gold line on top and with red tail.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a colony of yellow meekis in my 33 long right now. They are a peaceful fish and get onlong in a community tank. I have some for sale if interested.

teal'c


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Krib parents would be nice.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Sandy, I'm actually taking my 3 adult Kribs out of this tank


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Oops!

Rummy nosed tetras are so cool.



halonine said:


> Sandy, I'm actually taking my 3 adult Kribs out of this tank


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

UPDATE - Ended up with 20 rummy nose tetras from Charles. Awesome looking fish 

Also got 20+ cherry shrimp from Pat/Charles for my 24g tank 

Quite happy with my decision, they are schooling together awesome.

Tyson


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

It's good to know that they school. Isn't it great when you pick a kind of fish and it turns out to be the right decision?


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

It is indeed! I'm very happy with them and they look great in the 33g


----------

